

Are You Building A Company, Or Just Your Credentials? - dko
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/22/company-vs-credentials/

======
jacktoole1
Original discussion (same post, from Geoff Lewis's blog):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3742070>

------
bane
The best way to build your credentials is to build a company.

